# Adoration Of Female For The Other



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem dedicated to female love which extends not beyond their own gender.

Female in thy grace though seeketh 
thine own sensuality 
to find that which beeth abundant in thee
with all that be delicate, fragile and fertile 
longing to sense not in thineself but 
in one who mirror thee 

Female of daintiness 
be it the handle of thine 
areoles that raise from the 
bosom of thine splendor 
or the stroke of the hand 
by the other that maketh 
thee of pleasant temperament 

Female of pliability 
by the stroke of ye
who haveth thine soul 
thou tenders to the silkiness 
that be the rose of thine 
femininity 

Female of ardor 
be it in the fissure 
of the other 
that thou seeks 
the succulence
to satiate thine craving 
for that which be also of thine source 

Female of love 
does thou seek the emotion 
so vigorous in thee as 
to be scarce in all but 
the one created from thine 
own mold 

Female of caprice 
can not thou find consign 
for thine opposite 
or be it that only when 
confronted with thine equal 
does thee find cache 

Female of virtue 
is thee of faith 
that giveth offense to the deity 
who beeth thine creator in thine 
acts of adoration of the other 
that haveth thine sexuality 

Female of ecstasy 
is it only the other 
who may entice in thee
that which thine opposites 
so ardently long for 
but are denied by thee who 
haveth adulation only 
for that which adorns 
the structure of thee 

Female of wisdom
be it in thine mentally 
that ye chooses to share 
thine treasures 
which be dubbed rose
of crimson core 
with those who shall be like thy 

Female of sin 
do thine acts give way 
to thine condemnation 
from convention 
you follow not 
but thine will 
that cause not spoil 
but in exclusion of male 

Two Females exploring 
the soul of a shared 
tenderness in its fragility 
residing in both bodies 
that be like one entity


----------

